# Musical topics game



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's how it works. Somebody suggests a topic. The next person must name a musical work that is named for, descriptive of, or inspired by that topic. In the same post, that person must also suggest a new topic.

I'll start: Train -- not locomotive mind you, but train.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

KenOC said:


> Here's how it works. Somebody suggests a topic. The next person must name a musical work that is named for, descriptive of, or inspired by that topic. In the same post, that person must also suggest a new topic.
> 
> I'll start: Train -- not locomotive mind you, but train.


Darn it - no Pacific 231, then? Poor old Honegger misses out again.
Oh wait...OK...how about the Wedding March thingy from Lohengrin? That's train as in the long posterior bit of the bride's frock. Thank you.

And for a new topic, I propose 'ducks'.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

*Ducks:*










No, train means train. The choo-choo thing. So I'll leave the topic "train" open, one that rolls on rails, please! (I can think of two offhand...)


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Honegger - Pacific 231

New Topic: Ocean

*p.s.*

However, I think you're being too hard on Pat Fairlea, KenOC--people should be able to interpret their challenge as ingeniously as they like. At least give him a like for godsake :lol:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Blancrocher said:


> Honegger - Pacific 231
> 
> New Topic: Ocean
> 
> *p.s.* However, I think you're being too hard on Pat Fairlea, KenOC--people should be able to interpret their challenge as ingeniously as they like. At least give him a like for godsake :lol:


 *Ocean*: JL Adams, "Become Ocean"; Debussy "La Mer"; VW Symphony 1; Salieri "Storm at Sea"; lots more I think.

Sorry, gotta be hard on you too! Read the topic please:

"I'll start: Train -- not locomotive mind you, but train."

Pacific 231 is "a class of steam locomotive designated in Whyte notation as a 4-6-2..."

So "Train" is still open -- got to be the whole train, not just the locothingy.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

So you want a train that runs on track without an engine? I can only think of Jack Bruce's "Theme from an Imaginary Western" implying a wagon train.  But then that's not a track I guess.

[gingerly tip-toeing out of the thread . . .]


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

A train can be pulled by an engine. The presence of the locomotive doesn't stop it from being a train.

Reich's Different Trains should count. Or does the plural disqualify it?

New: a rock or stone


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Different Trains is excellent. Other possibilities: Villa-Lobos, Little Train of Caipira; Johan Strauss Jr, Pleasure Train Polka.

Now, from GreenMamba, a *rock *or a *stone*. I think the singular counts here. In pop music, "Jailhouse Rock" or even "Everybody must get stoned." But I won't put those forward.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Alas, not much interest! I'll try to keep things open by responding to GreenMamba with Prokofiev's "The *Stone *Flower."

New topic: *Aquatic mammals *(any).


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Saint-Saens: Aquarium, from the Carnival of the Animals (and practically every fantasy movie ever made).






New topic: moonlight


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Blancrocher said:


> New topic: moonlight


B̶e̶e̶t̶h̶o̶v̶e̶n̶'̶s̶ ̶M̶o̶o̶n̶l̶i̶g̶h̶t̶ ̶S̶o̶n̶a̶t̶a̶


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Xenakiboy said:


> B̶e̶e̶t̶h̶o̶v̶e̶n̶'̶s̶ ̶M̶o̶o̶n̶l̶i̶g̶h̶t̶ ̶S̶o̶n̶a̶t̶a̶


Might add to that, Clair de Lune.

Xenakiboy, please propose a new topic!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Xenakiboy said:


> B̶e̶e̶t̶h̶o̶v̶e̶n̶'̶s̶ ̶M̶o̶o̶n̶l̶i̶g̶h̶t̶ ̶S̶o̶n̶a̶t̶a̶


You are correct, Xenakiboy.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Scientology 

or if it's objects/things, Monsters!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Scientology..... I couldn't find any music about lizards... :tiphat:

Monsters.... Overture to Der Vampyre by Marschner






Next Topic: Poison


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Scientology..... I couldn't find any music about lizards... :tiphat:
> 
> Monsters.... Overture to Der Vampyre by Marschner
> 
> ...


Must....resist.....Alice Cooper!........


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

*Poison*

Verdi's Simon Boccanegra has more than one poisoning!

Next topic: *Roads, highways*, etc.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Road:

Michael Daugherty's Route 66

*Snow*


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

*Snow*: Dance of the Snowflakes, from the Nutcracker.

Next topic: *Dog *or *dogs*.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

No takers for *dog*? I'll suggest Variation XI from Elgar's _Enigma Variations_. From Wiki:

"...The first few bars were suggested by [G.R.S.'s] great bulldog, Dan (a well-known character) falling down the steep bank into the River Wye (bar 1); his paddling upstream to find a landing place (bars 2 and 3); and his rejoicing bark on landing (second half of bar 5). G.R.S. said, "Set that to music". I did; here it is."

Next topic: *Named cities*.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Haydn "London Symphonies"

Next topic: STDs.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Vaneyes, hope you realize that if nobody can find a solution, you have to give one, right?


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

STDs:
_Symphony No. 1_ subtitled, _Of Rage and Remembrance_ by John Corigliano. The piece contains themes/movements that represent friends of the composer who died of AIDS (an STD).

Next topic: *the Devil*


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Lizt Mephisto's Waltz

Next - the Goblin


----------



## popovichee123 (Jun 15, 2016)

Glazunov's Art Song "Песни мои ядовитые", or 'My songs are *Poisonous*'

Next topic: Teeth


----------



## popovichee123 (Jun 15, 2016)

My bad! Missed out a whole page of replies!

The *goblin*, huh?

Mussorgsky: Pics @ Exhibition - The *Goblin*?

My previous topic still stands: *Teeth*


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

popovichee123 said:


> My bad! Missed out a whole page of replies!
> 
> The *goblin*, huh?
> 
> ...


Usually called "The Gnome." Stasov says "A sketch depicting a little gnome, clumsily running with crooked legs." The original title is in Latin, "Gnomus."

Just in case that's not a "goblin" I'll throw in Dvorak's "The Water Goblin."

*Teeth *still stands


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

popovichee123 said:


> My bad! Missed out a whole page of replies!
> 
> The *goblin*, huh?
> 
> ...


"Teeth," first tune on Soft Machine's Four:






New topic: "executions"


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Executions:
Berlioz's _Symphonie Fantastique_ Fourth Movement "March to the Scaffolds"
from Berlioz's program notes "...He dreams that he has killed his beloved, that he is condemned, led to the scaffold and is witnessing his own execution."

New topic: "card games"


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Card games:

Why, Stravinsky of course....the graveyard scene from *The Rake's Progress*.

Next topic: Nuclear fission


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

*Nuclear fission*: Adams, Dr. Atomic. Or Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima, Penderecki.

Next topic: *Practical jokes*.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Hint: Practical jokes: A well-known piece is named for a guy who got hung for 'em.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh dear, no takers. A piece about *practical jokes *is Tell Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks (but the last laugh was on him of course).

New topic: *Desert or deserts*.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Kinda obvious aye?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

In retrospect, yes, obvious. But we need a new topic please!


----------

